# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Same u autu???

## mina

Zanima me kada ste počeli sami voziti bebu okolo i kako? Ako sam dobro upućena kod nas se ne smije autosjedalica na prednje sjedalo??? Ponekad bi ja sama otišla negdje. Ovak uvijek moram moliti da netko dođe do mene i ide sa mnom i sjedi iza sa malenom ili čekati kad tata ima vremena i kad smo oboje raspoloženi da idemo negdje....  I što kad dijete više ne stane u malu sjedalicu a još nema godinu dana (čitala sam da prije godine nemože u veliku)

----------


## mayah79

Ne znam kako kod vas, al kod nas moze naprijed ako nema airbag za suvozaca. Ja sam se prvi put provozala sa malcem kad mu je bilo 3 mjeseca i bili smo sami nas dvoje i bilo nam je super. Sad se redovno vozamo sami, ali je on veci, pa sjedi nazad, a ja ga vidim na retrovizoru.

----------


## anamari

Moja bebica ima 4 mjeseca, a već jedno 2 sigurno se vozimo same... Stavim je u malu anatomsku sjedalicu, na prednje sjedalo i okrenutu licem prema stražnjem dijelu auta i onda ju dobro učvrstim pojasom za sjedenje... i sve je super... dobro ju vidim...Policija nas je zaustavila i sve je bilo OK... stvarno ne unam za taj zakon

----------


## Brendica

I mene zanima da li je smijem voziti naprijed, na suvozačevom sjedalu ? I kada kupiti onu sjedalicu da bude okrenuta u smjeru vožnje, tako da je vidim u retrovizoru ?

----------


## Brunda

U autosjedalici koja je okrenuta prema sjedalu može napred, ali ako postoji airbag, mora ga se isključiti.
U veliku autosjedalicu može onako kako piše u uputstvima. U našoj je isto pisalo od godine dana ili od 10 (?? ja mislim) kila.

----------


## sandraf

zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama kaze sljedece:

Članak 163.


(2) Vozač osobnog automobila ne smije na prednjem sjedalu prevoziti osobu koja je pod utjecajem alkohola ili droga, dijete mlađe od 12 godina niti na stražnjem sjedalu dijete mlađe od pet godina, osim u slučaju kada na stražnjem sjedalu ima pričvršćenu dječju sjedalicu, u kojoj dijete mora biti vezano.

(3) Novčanom kaznom od 500,00 kuna kaznit će se za prekršaj vozač i druga osoba koja postupi suprotno odredbama ovoga članka.

----------


## Prah

dijete smijete voziti na prednjem sijedalu u autosjedalici. 
policija nije iz srednjeg vijeka  :Smile: 

ako vozis dijete na straznjem sjedalu i sama si u autu, moras biti svijesna toga da nisi u mogucnosti pristupiti dijetetu u svakom trenu. 
ako pocne plakati morat ces ga pusiti da place. Svaka osoba prvenstveno MORA biti svjestna svojih mogucnosti. 

Nema ogranicenja kad poceti vozikati dijete. Mi smo kad je mali imamo 2 mjeseca otisli u Porec na vikend. On je sam lezao u kosai iza. 
Dijete je najbolje nauciti da je otraga sam, inace cete imati puno problema kad ga pocnete sami voziti. Pogotovo kad kupite veliku sjedalicu od 9 kg na gore. 

 :Love:  
bitno je da je sitno i suho prije nego krenete    :Wink:

----------


## Oriana

Dijete se ne smije voziti na prednjem sjedalu. Sandraf je citirala clanak. 
Nemojte voziti dijete na prednjem sjedalu.

----------


## cyber shot

Dino i ja se vozimo od njegova 4 mjeseca sami u autu i on je poprilično dobar. Gleda kroz prozor ili spava. 
Naravno, sjedalica se uvijek nazad i u on je uvijek uredno vezan.
Ne znam baš je li policija iz srednjeg vijeka ili ne, ali zakon kaže svoje.
Meni osobno je dijete također sigurnije iza i ne bih ga vozila na prednjem sjedalu.

----------


## mel

Uf, mi isto imamo tih problema!
Nikako nas dvije krenuti same negdje s autom!
Uvijek cekamo tatu ili babu ili moju sestru ,...!
Iako mi to vec ide na zivce, bojim se sama krenuti!
mi smo stavili veliku sjedalicu na zadnje sjedalo i okrenuli ju prema zadnjem sjedalu jer tako pise u upiutama i kazu tako je najbolje dok dijete samo se ne bude moglo popeti u sjedalicu i tada se tek sjadalica okrene da gleda prema vozacu i suvozacu! :/ 

Ali meni ona svejedno brunda i protestira, ja uvijek sjedim do nje i moram pjevati, pricati, suskati igrackama ili joj dodavati igracke.... da bi bila mirna?!

Ne znam da li bih ju mogla slusati da place dok vozim, jos sam u tom pogledu neodlucna ?!
 :?

----------


## brane

:?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :? nama policajac nije nista rekao za vožnju na prednjem sjedalu...nama je naznačeno na sjedalici kako se veže naprijed i da se ne smije vezat naprijed ako postoji zračni jastuk....
mi se vozimo na prednjem sjedalu......

----------


## samba

Mene je zaustavio policajac, vidio Katarinu na prednjem sjedalu u sjedalici i nije ništa rekao. Kako da ja nju stavim odostraga? Ma nema šanse, onda bi podivljala od plača!

----------


## Morwen

Mi prilično mnogo putujemo. Počeli smo pomalo već s Anninih mjesec dana, a s njezinih 6 mjeseci smo bili i u inozemstvu. Stavili smo sjedalicu odozada na sredinu jer je to najdalje od bilo koje točke udara prilikom sudara. Jednostavno osjećam da je to za Annu najsigurnije. 
Najčešće vozi MM, ali bilo je xy situacija da smo išle same. Uvijek je nastojim podojiti prije nego krenemo, pa ona obavezno zaspi u autu. Nekoliko puta je bilo i plačnih epizoda, ali preživjele smo. Ona je inače nosano dijete, neprestano je s nama i uvijek odgovaramo na njezin plač, ali u autu nema alternative. Nastojala sam stati čim se ukazala prilika za to...prošetale smo, opet malo dojile...i opet na put.  :D 
Ona uglavnom odlično prihvaća sjedalicu i najčešće nemamo nikakvih problema da bude u njoj prilikom vožnje.

----------


## Matilda

Uh, ja sam M vozila na prednjem sjedalu u nosiljci autosjedalici do 6 mjeseci starosti.
Kako smo uglavnom same i same se i vozimo, lakše mi je bilo staviti je naprijed. Airbag je bio uvijek isključen. 
Kad je vozio MM, sjedalica je bila zakvačena otraga i ja s njom.

Kad smo kupili veću sjedalicu, normalno da je otraga, a i kupila sam si mali retrovizor baš za kontrolu djeteta u sjedalici tako da je uvijek imam na oku.

----------


## Inesica

Prvi put, same nas dvije išle smo kad je Petra imala 4mj. Išle bi i prije ali problam se je organizirati jer imamo jedan auto. Taj prvi put bila je katastrofa u jednom smjeru jer je ona nakon 10-tak minuta vožnje počela urlati, a ja nisam imala neke prilike stati za slijedećih 10 min vožnje. Inače i kad je netko s njom iza ona često protestira jer jednostavno ne voli biti na jednom mjstu, pogottovo vezana. Kada smo se vraćale sa tog puta onda je na početku plakala, onda sam ja pjevala, ona je zaspala za 2 min, a ja sam nastavila pjevati slijedećih 20. Od tada zapravo nema neke razlike, jedan dio puta ona se buni, nekad više nekad manje, nekad se potrefi da se ne buni ali više nije tako intenzivno. Inače za vožnju u autu obavezno slijedim slijedeća pravila:
- dijete uvijek mora biti vezano u autosjedalici
- autosjedalica uvijek odostraga
- ako je netko sa njom iza ta osoba se isto mora biti vezana
što se tiće odvraćanja pažnje, mislim da bi toga bilo više ako je dijete naprijed jer stalno dodavanje igračkica ili gledanje u dijete zahtijeva dosta skretanja pogleda sa ceste.

----------


## Mamita

moj prijedlog je autosjedalica isključivo otraga radi odvraćanja pažnje vozača. i ovako i onako nemožeš ništa dok voziš pa onda nema potrebe da bude naprijed.

za sjedalice okrenute naopako postoji dupli retrovizor tako da bebi vidiš facu.

a plač? tu nema pomoći, sami nekad pjevuši i čavrlja, a nekad urliče do iznemoglosti.

----------


## happy mummy

> ako vozis dijete na straznjem sjedalu i sama si u autu, moras biti svijesna toga da nisi u mogucnosti pristupiti dijetetu u svakom trenu. 
> ako pocne plakati morat ces ga pusiti da place.


ako pokusavas pristupiti djetetu dok je na prednjem sjedalu i place, paznja ti se odvraca s ceste, i time se dovodis u opasnost da izazoves prometnu. 
ako dijete place, neces ga morati pustiti da place. stat ces sa strane, izic iz auta i posvetiti se djetetu da ga umiris, umjesto da to radis jednom rukom dok ti je druga ruka za volanom.

----------


## hildegard

Jakob i ja vozimo se u autu od kojih njegovih mjesec dana i to na zadnjem sjedalu. Na početku su to bile kraće relacije a na put smo kretali siti i suhi jer je znao tuliti. Mislim da je to zato jer nije još ništ kužio. Na dulje relacije išli smo svi zajedno a MM se najčešće vozio otraga s njim. Sada se vozi iza sam, ja idem sve dalje i dalje sama s njim, rijetko negoduje i samo na semaforu ili na raskršću kada stanem.

----------


## Brendica

Evo, ja sam danas igrom slučaja prvi put se sama s njom vozila. Sve sam napravila po pravilima službe, ona iza, svezan pojas itd. Bila je to kratka vožnja od cca 10 min, i prošlo je ok, ali ja nju ne vidim i to mi je grozno ! Jedno vrijeme je šutila, i to mi je bio najgori period   :Grin:  , a poslije je nešto bilo cmizdr, cmizdr, pa mi je bilo lakše. Pjevala sam i sve ok. Di se mogu kupit ti "dupli retrovizori", jer ja mislim da neću moći voziti, ako je samo na tren ne pogledam ...

----------


## nika612

ja sam s bebom od 4 tjedna prilicno hrabro krenula na put od 50tak km. vozim ju otraga i sve je ok, osim sto je urlala kad se zaustavljamo na semoforu i kad stojimo. to je stvarno grozno. fala bogu, od tad smo stalno u autu, sad ima 6 mj i vec se odavno privikla, pa vise ne urla, uglavnom spava.

----------


## Mamita

dupli retrovizori su ti dva ogledala koja imaju onaj priljepak na vakuum za staklo. jedan staviš na stražnje staklo a drugi ispod regularnog retrovizora. i vidiš miša kako se smješka  :D

----------


## Ines

ja sam se vozila sama s lucijom kad sam uspjela sjest prvi puta normalno na rit tj- nakon nekih tri tjedna.
uvijek se vozila na zadnjem sicu, ak bi pocela plakati- stala sam na prvom ugibalistu na bus ili skrenula u kvart kraj kojeg smo prolazile pa na parking.
napominjem da su to bile  voznje po gradu, izvan grada bas i ne idemo.

----------


## mina

Hvala vam! Lakše je kad se čuju i druga mišljanja i iskustva. Nabavit ćemo dupli retrovizor pa krenuti na stražnjem sjedalu. Znala sam da sam čitala da se ne smije voziti naprijed, a i vjerojatno bi više pogledavala nju nego cestu.... Zasad je uvijek netko s njom odostraga. Gotovo nikad ne plače, gleda van, a nakon nekog vremena zaspi...

----------


## puros

bembo i ja smo imali probnu vožnju (20-ak km) kad je imao mjesec i pol i ležao je u svojoj košari na prvom sicu koji je bio polegnut do kraja i još je bio privezan pojasom. bilo nam je super jer bembo zaspe svaki put kad se vozi. a za policiju ne znam....do sad nas nisu zaustavili.

----------


## Ancica

> bembo i ja smo imali probnu vožnju (20-ak km) kad je imao mjesec i pol i ležao je u svojoj košari na prvom sicu koji je bio polegnut do kraja i još je bio privezan pojasom. bilo nam je super jer bembo zaspe svaki put kad se vozi. a za policiju ne znam....do sad nas nisu zaustavili.


puros, o kakvoj kosari govoris?  na sto mislis kada velis da je sic bio polegnut do kraja, i tko/sto je bio privezan pojasom (bembo?)?


Inace, cure su gore super rekle - po hrvatskom zakonu djeca mlada od 12 godina ne smiju na suvozacevo (niti na vozacevo) sjediste.  Al ono sto je jos vaznije od zakona je da je taj osjecaj da smo sigurniji ako svoje dijete vidimo pored sebe dok vozimo i mozemo se njime baviti u stvari suprotan realnosti.  Kao vozaci, najvecu sigurnost pruzamo svojem djetetu ako smo uvijek i u potpunosti usredotoceni na cestu i promet oko nas.  Samo dodavanjem igracke vrlo cesto dode do trzaja volanom drugom rukom koji nas moze poslati s ceste ili, jos gore, ravno u neki drugi auto ili zid.  A da ne pricam o odvajanja pogleda s ceste i na trenutak...

I, naravno, jos uz to, sto se tice sila kod sudara, dijete (i bilo koja druga osoba) je najsigurnija na straznjem sjedistu, na sredini najvise.

Da zavrsim na tuznu notu - jucer smo na granicnom prijelazu hrv-slo cekali u redu pored jednog automobila u kojem se vozila cetveroclana obitelj - svi u prednjem dijelu automobila.  Tata je vozio, a mama je sjedila naprijed sa dvoje vec vece djece (3-7 g.) na krilu.  Mene je tako zazeblo oko srca i nisam znala da li da se smijem ili da placem kada je mm napomenuo "da ce barem svi zajedno na nebo kroz sajbu ako dode do sudara jerbo nitko (ukljucujuci i roditelje) nije bio vezan"   :Crying or Very sad:  Ja se od srca nadam da su ipak svi stigli sretno do svojeg cilja   :Sad:

----------


## puros

košara iz koje sam ga iznjela iz rodilišta je stavljena na polegnuti suvozačev sic i tako lijepo sjedne u njega da kad još vežem pojas preko košare ona se ne mrda s mjesta. a meni je bembo nadohvat ruke. imama ja i auto sjedalicu za koju nam je teta u chicca rekla da se beba može voziti u njoj od mjesec dana jer ima nekoliko položaja (usput,skupo je plaćena), ali nisam baš sigurna koliko je to dobro za kralježnicu tako male bebe pa sam se odlučila za košaru i prezadovoljna sam tim jednim putem što smo se vozili. naravno, to samo vrijedi za tako malu relaciju, ne bih se usudila ići dalje na ovaj način.

----------


## mina

Ja se baš i ne bi usudila voziti dijete kao puros. Probala sam par puta sama malo po gradu, do sveki... Tek toliko da vidim jel mogu sama. U sjedalici, okrenutu natrag, na stražnjem sjedalu, vezana ona u sjedalici, vezana sjedalica i tako, sve propisno i ne pada mi na pamet drugačije... Sve je OK, ja gledam cestu, ona van... Malo se jednom bunila na semaforu pa sam joj pjevala i opet prošlo OK...

----------


## mina

A što se tiče sjedalice i kralježnice i ja sam prije mislila kako to nije OK za kralježnicu, ali ustvari kralježnica je ravna u sjedalici, a nogice malo prema gore... Valjda su oni koji su smislili na sjedalicu i stručnjaci koji su ju odobrili dovoljno pametni da ne bi radili na štetu djece... Svi se slažu da su sjedalice OK, i pedijatri i fizijatri i fizioterapeuti... Mi se od prvog dana vozimo u sjedalici i iz bolnice smo izašli u sjedalici...

----------


## Sanja

> Da zavrsim na tuznu notu - jucer smo na granicnom prijelazu hrv-slo cekali u redu pored jednog automobila u kojem se vozila cetveroclana obitelj - svi u prednjem dijelu automobila.  Tata je vozio, a mama je sjedila naprijed sa dvoje vec vece djece (3-7 g.) na krilu.  Mene je tako zazeblo oko srca i nisam znala da li da se smijem ili da placem kada je mm napomenuo "da ce barem svi zajedno na nebo kroz sajbu ako dode do sudara jerbo nitko (ukljucujuci i roditelje) nije bio vezan"   Ja se od srca nadam da su ipak svi stigli sretno do svojeg cilja


O Boze...   :Crying or Very sad:   :/   :Crying or Very sad:  

Inace, ja se nikad, zaista nikad ne bih odlucila za kosaru. Mi smo cesto i puno u autu, vozimo se na duge pruge, ali ne pada mi na pamet da Fiona sjedi (tj. lezi) naprijed, iako na kosari pise da je dozvoljeno, ukoliko je iskljucen zracni jastuk.

Mislim, ako zaplace, bez obzira na to je li naprijed ili otraga ne mogu joj pomoci u voznji, zar ne, a bez sumnje je sigurnija otraga.

----------


## Sanja

> ...iako na kosari pise da je dozvoljeno...


Htjela sam reci "na sjedalici", ne na kosari, sorry na gresci.

----------


## mamma san

Samo sam se htjela nadovezati na košaru i ravnu kralježnicu...
Nisam nikakav doktor, ali mi je ortoped rekao da male bebice (pogotovo ove tek rođene ) bolje ne stavljati u te košare, jer bebina kralježnica nema potreban stupanj iskrivljenosti (valjda se tako kaže). Naime ona ne smije biti potpuno ravna...i upravo zato su tek školjke (sjedalice) dobre za bebe. Na kraju krajeva beba i u maminom trbuhu nije ravna i ispružena. A i na nekim stranicama (mislim čak mama i beba i tema pravilno nošenje bebe) se spominje potreban stupanj skvrčenosti (bože koji nesretni izrazi!!!! ali nadam se da me razumijete).

Tu moram reći da sam i ja vodila rat sa MM vezano uz položaj bebe u prvim mjesecima. On je zagovarao potpuno ispruženu bebu, a ja više školjka položaj. Na kraju nam je ortped rekao školjka...(moram priznati da sam uvijek popuštala MM, tako da je Lovro bio na ravnom...).

A sad, osobno mislim da će Marelčica dati provjerenu informaciju...  :Love:  

A što se tiče vožnje samo sa bebom...ja još nisam...i malo me je strah ako počne urlati...  :Kiss:  ali na proljeće sigurno krećemo u nove avanture...  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

Neki dan (29.12.) smo Ančica (šefica od sjedalica) i ja bili kod Polovine u vezi s time.
Morat ću vas razočarati - nikakve ležaljke, sjedalice, polusjedalice, nazoviteihkakohoćete... dok dijete ne počne samostalno sjediti.
Istina, autosjedalice (nosiljke) za male su napravljene u fiziološkom obliku, ali ne za boravak dulje od 15 minuta do pola sata. 

Više će vam napisati Ančica kad se vrati s puta i ponovo bude on-line.

----------


## apricot

Pa Ančica je tu!
Ančiceeee...

----------


## Mamita

kako misliš ni ležaljke niti sjedalice? pa ke onda da visi u zraku?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

Ništa što nije ispruženo, odnosno pod kutem od 180°.
Mamita, opet si počela!

----------


## Mamita

hehe pa gdje si to apri? šta si radila ovh dana?

----------


## Ancica

Dr. Polovina, kojeg je spomenula apricot i s kojim smo se ja i ona nasle prosli tjedan da porazgovaramo o ovoj temi, a koji je zagovornik iskljucivo horizontalnog polozaja za male bebe (lezanje na ravnim povrsinama kao sto je pod i sl.) je rekao da 

*u automobilu bebe uvijek treba vezati u autosjedalicu, odgovarajucu za njihovu dob (ove s naslonom pod nagibom od 45 stupnjeva) jer je za bebu puno veci rizik ozljede od sudara nego ostecenja zbog "ne-horizontalnog" polozaja.  Autosjedalice ne treba kod montiranja u auto "izravnavati" (iliti stavljati ih u sto horizontalniji polozaj) nego ih montirati onako kako proizvodac to upucuje.*

----------


## passek

Malo sam se pogubila u toni postova, no da, kak' se veli,
potpisujem Ines do na male razlike.

U autosjedalici za bebe vezanoj na straznjem sjedalu smo isli
iz rodilista. MM vozio.

Prvi puta smo se sami vozili u autu s negdje 3-4 tjedna pri povratku
s upisa imena (MM morao na posao).
Luka u sjedalici iza vozaca (nazalost nam srednji straznji pojas
nije dovoljno dugacak), a ja na vozackom sjedalu prvo bez a onda
s kolutom za sjedenje  :Smile:  (usred voznje sam shvatila da me bol
vise dekoncentrira od sjedenja na kolutu).

Kako zivimo malo izvan Zagreba i udaljeni sat vremena od baka i djeda,
odtada se cesto vozimo u autu sto sami sto cijela familija.
Luka u autu najcesce spava. 
U pocetku me je, kad sam bila sama s njim a on bio mala beba, 
ponekad uhvatio strah da li dise etc.
Tad bih stala na ugibalistu i provjerila ga te nastavila dalje.
Cini mi se da je, osim sto je zabranjeno, stavljanje bebe na prvo sjedalo
ili postavljanje dodatnih retrovizora potencijalno dekoncentrirajuce i
opasno za voznju.

Rjede Luka nije zadovoljan situacijom i onda mu pjevamo  :Smile: .
To voli.
Najcesce nitko ne sjedi s njim otraga da ne stvorimo naviku koja ce onda
raditi probleme kad ce se samo jedan morat voziti s njim.

Bio je vec u Austriji s tri mjeseca te na moru s cetiri.
Nas pedijatar svakako preporuca autosjedalicu i kaze da beba
u njoj moze "bez problema do Dubrovnika" (naravno,
ne bas bez stajanja  :Smile: ). 
Kako shvacam taj polozaj nije neprirodan za bebe, a i najvise ih stiti
u slucaju sudara.

Sad je vec veci, no nasa autosjedalica je deklarirana na do 13 kg, a
i sljedeca autosjedalica ce biti okrenuta prema naprijed.
Ne bih ga prerano htjela prebaciti u potencijalno mislim cak opasniji
polozaj u kojem gleda prema naprijed. Vjerujem da cemo negdje s godinu
dana zamijeniti autosjedalicu.

----------


## Ancica

> košara iz koje sam ga iznjela iz rodilišta je stavljena na polegnuti suvozačev sic i tako lijepo sjedne u njega da kad još vežem pojas preko košare ona se ne mrda s mjesta. a meni je bembo nadohvat ruke. imama ja i auto sjedalicu za koju nam je teta u chicca rekla da se beba može voziti u njoj od mjesec dana jer ima nekoliko položaja (usput,skupo je plaćena), ali nisam baš sigurna koliko je to dobro za kralježnicu tako male bebe pa sam se odlučila za košaru i prezadovoljna sam tim jednim putem što smo se vozili. naravno, to samo vrijedi za tako malu relaciju, ne bih se usudila ići dalje na ovaj način.


puros, tvoj je izbor na koji nacin da prevozis svoje dijete  :Smile:  cinjenica je da kosara koja nije atestirana za voznju u automobilu i zadovoljava minimalan standard ne pruza djetetu adekvatnu zastitu pri sudaru.  to kaj se ona naizgled "ne mrda" ne znaci i da se nece "mrdnut" (dapace, poletit) kod sudara cije sile ni ti ni ja ne mozemo odglumit.

i jos samo da napomenem da duljina voznje nije dobro mjerilo za procjenjivanje rizika od sudara jer se velika vecina sudara dogodi unutar pet kilometara od polazista.

----------


## apricot

> Ništa što nije ispruženo, odnosno pod kutem od 180°.


Odnosi se na boravak u kući, šetnje po gradu i slično.

----------


## mamma san

eto..........sad si ti misli............ :?  :/

----------


## ivarica

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ništa što nije ispruženo, odnosno pod kutem od 180°.
> 
> 
> Odnosi se na boravak u kući, šetnje po gradu i slično.


ovo za boravak u kuci? meni je ivar nekoliko prvih mjeseci bio samo na rukama.  :? trebala sam ga "ispravljati" ?

----------


## apricot

Ne, dobar baby-handling je super stvar. Radi se o "stranim tijelima" tipa raznih "pomagala" u vidu košara, školjki, ležaljki, sjedalica...
U autu - auto-sjedalica. 
Sve ostalo, ruke ili horizontala.
Nikakva djeca u ležaljkama na stolu dok mama kuha i slično.
Naglasak je da se djecu pusti na pod i da ih se ostavi da rade što žele. Ako plaču, na ruke. S obaveznim pravilnim držanjem (Polovina je rekao da će on rado svakome pokazati kako se dijete pravilno drži).

----------


## passek

Hm, a koji je razlog? Sto se u suprotnom dogada?
Nije li savijena kraljeznica sasvim prirodan polozaj za bebe?
(I nije li "bebe na ravnom" stav zastario?)

Naime, tada ni marame ne bi bile preporucljive,
kao ni stavljanje autosjedalice na kolica?
(Pretpostavljam da se autosjedalice u toj verziji toleriraju
samo zbog vece sigurnosti u sudaru.)

I do kad bi se onda kosara trebala koristiti za setnju?
Do 5-6-7 mjeseci dok beba ne pocne sjediti?

Vidim da se misljenja razlikuju. Kao sto rekoh, nas pedijatar
nije imao nista protiv cak i duzih putovanja u autosjedalici.

----------


## apricot

> Kao sto rekoh, nas pedijatar
> nije imao nista protiv cak i *duzih putovanja u autosjedalici*.


Dakle, u vožnji.
A meni se sad ne da elaborirati zašto ni malo povišeni položaj nije dobar za dijete koje samostalno ne sjedi - ako sam ja mogla dodijavati fizijatrima i neuropedijatrima za svoje dijete i pri tome im vjerovati, ne vidim zašto bi to nekome drugome bilo teško, ako već sumnjaju u ono što im netko drugi prenese.

----------


## passek

> passek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kao sto rekoh, nas pedijatar
> nije imao nista protiv cak i *duzih putovanja u autosjedalici*.
> 
> 
> Dakle, u vonji.
> A meni se sad ne da elaborirati zato ni malo povieni poloaj nije dobar za dijete koje samostalno ne sjedi - ako sam ja mogla dodijavati fizijatrima i neuropedijatrima za svoje dijete i pri tome im vjerovati, ne vidim zato bi to nekome drugome bilo teko, ako ve sumnjaju u ono to im netko drugi prenese.


??????????????
Cime sam to zasluzila?
Mogu shvatiti da si u guzvi, ali...
Uopce ne kuzim ni tvoj odgovor ni razlog tona...
Sorry, ako se nismo razumjele, ali ja nisam kanila vrijedati svojim
pitanjima vec dobiti potpunu informaciju.
(Od kada je preispitivanje grijeh, a slijepo (?) vjerovanje pozitivno?)

Tvoji postovi o ovoj temi (koju si, a propos, ti pokrenula)
su do sada bili kratki i ne bas precizni (i sama si ih pojasnjvala par puta).
Izmedu ostalog si napisala i:
 "Istina, autosjedalice (nosiljke) za male su napravljene u fiziolokom obliku,
 ali ne za boravak dulje od 15 minuta do pola sata.",
sto nije u slaganju s onim sto sam ja cula od svog pedijatra,
kao i ortopeda u Klaicevoj ("moze i do Dubrovnika"). 
A nije ni u slaganju s tvojom odobravajucom
izjavom iznesenom gore!?

Naravno, da sam se svojevremeno raspitala o toj temi i dosla
do nekih zakljucaka.
Mislim da covjek uvijek treba biti otvoren prema novim
informacija, ali ocekivati da prihvati svaku novu informaciju bez
potpitanja i objasnjenja??
Pogotovo kad nije bas u slaganju s onim sto je ranije cuo?
Ni svi "dr." se ne slazu u vezi mnogih stvari, a pogotovo se informacije
 mogu zagubiti pri prepricavanju.

Mislim da bi bilo vrlo potrebno (kad je vec to sve spomenuto ovdje)
dobiti potpunu informaciju protiv cega tocno je dr. P. i zasto,
a i sto kazu drugi izvori...

----------


## apricot

Meni je žao ako ti misliš da je moj ton bio neprijateljski ili da nemam vremena... ali ja sam već toliko puta sve to podrobno (i više od toga) napisala na Forumu, davala brojeve telefona ljudi i ustanova gdje sam dobila te informacije... da sam više dosadila i Bogu i vragu!
Ionako me stalno prozivaju ... i to mi je pomalo dosadilo.
Ako te bilo što zanima, javi mi se na pp - ne želim da opet ispadne kako nekome solim pamet.
Srdačan pozdrav!

----------


## passek

O.K. Nisam razumjela da se vec o tome raspravljalo na forumu.
Potrazit cu prvo te stare postove.

----------


## Vodenjak

Podižem malo topic.
Naime, trenutno doma imamo Šveđane (turiste). Kada su skužili da stavljam Marinovu sjedalicu iza, uslijedila su pitanja kako-zašto? Kako oni kažu u Švedskoj se autosjedalice stavljaju na prednje sjedalo, a jedina iznimka je ako auto ima airbag. Veća djeca (neznam do koliko godina) idu isključivo na zadnje sjedište. Znate li kako je u drugim zemljama? Osobno mi je sigurnije ako je autosjedalica montirana na stražnjoj klupi, ali da je po zakonu voziti bebu na suvozačevom mjestu mi je malo :?

----------


## Nika

U nekim zemljama je dopusteno zakonom a i proizvođači dopustaju sjedalicu za novorođence montirati na prednje sjedalo.
Kod nas je zakonom zabanjeno.

E sad, zasto ipak bolje ne: statisticki najvise udaraca kod sudara u prometu ima od napred (oko 45%), a prednje sjedalo je blize tocki udara te su ozljede vece; airbag, koji i kada se iskljuci postoji mogucnost da se pri nekog udaru otvori; ometanje vozaca, jako bitna stavka, roditelju se lakse oduzme paznja dok je dijete pored njega, dodajemu zveckicu, brisemo slinu jer eto nije zgodno da je slinav u autu (salim se malo  :Wink: ), a svi znamo sto samo mala nepažnja moze uzrokovati.

Što će reči da imamo super zakon :D 

Osobno, mogu samo reci da djeca savrseno suradjuju (Jesper mi je u glavi stalno  :Wink: )Kad smo vozili Bena ja sam uvijek sjedila s njim iza i on je znao cak protestirati dosta, jer je osjecao da se nekako ja cudno osjecam, uvijek je to bilo hoce li plakati, pa gdje cemo stati i slicno...
Sa Timijem je drugacije, ja sam sretna sto ponovo vozim i lakse mi je autom s njih dvoje pa i malac to osjeti kad idemo negdje, a i kad se svi zajedno vozimo otraga su oni sami, svako na svojoj strani.

----------


## buby

moji su oboje iza, svaki u svojoj autosjedalici - i rode ih pregledale  :Love:  
lucija je imala "sreću" pa sam se sa njom vozila iza, ali isto je znala protestirati - pa slijedi zabavljanje pjevanjem, igračkicom ili zaustavljanje
dominik je sada sa sekom iza, ja ne stanem iza, preširoka sam (ma ne, auto je preuzak) - pjevamo mu, držimo za rukicu, igračkice, ali isto zna njurgati - na semaforu, u gužvi (vozi tata, vozi!); koma mi je bila kada smo se vraćali doma predvečer, kada je već bio umoran, plakao je iz petnih žila, i suze su mu išle, ja sam mislila da ću poludjeti od muke - stali smo na prvo moguće mjesto i dala mu cicu; ali opet je nastavio - nije htio biti niti 5 min - tada mi pada na pamet dudica - da ju imamo samo u autu (a možda ne bi niti ona spasila stvar)
dvojba - dudica ili ne? inače sam protiv njih, ali onakav plač  :Sad:  ....

----------


## Nera11

Moja Lucija se od mjesec i pol dana vozi u autosjedalici i to na zadnjem sjedistu. Iako lako mogu iskljuciti air bag, nikada mi nije ni palo na pamet da ju stavim naprijed. Od prvog puta se vozi sama otraga jer nisam tip koji ce svaki put moliti nekog da ide sa nama ili čekati mm da dođe s posla. Kad mm vozi ja nikada ne sjedim otraga vec uvijek naprijed i do sada nikada nismo imali nikakvih problema. Lucija se igra s igračkicama i skoro uvijek brzo zaspi. Mislim da je i nervoznija kad netko sjedi pored  nje. Ako počne plakati ili postane nervozna, parkiram se na prvo prikladno mjesto i vidim u cemu je problem. Uskoro prelazimo na vecu autosjedalicu i nadam se da nećemo ni s njom imati problema.

----------


## Ana...

ponovo podižem ovaj topić da bi napisala što sam ja pročitala o prometnim nezgodama.ukratko-osoba koja vozi auto instiktivno u trenutku sudara izbjegava ozljedu tako da u večini slučajeva najviše stradava suvozać a u našim slučajevima to bi bilo dijete i zato se autosjedalice postavljaju iza vozaća...šef pedijatrije u Os. govori da majke koje montiraju dijete na prednjem sjedištu toga nisu ni svjesne tako da kad se u tim slučajevima dogodi prometna ...najčešće majke više gledaju dijete nego cestu... čovjek nezna što bi rekao. eto kratkog i jednostavnog objašnjenja zašto je dijete sigurnije iza vozaća.

----------


## DaDo

ma sasvim slučajno sam otvorila temu i ne mogu vjerovati gdje ja živim. bože daria sam odvozila na prednjem sjedalu dok nije poodrastao za iza (oko 1 godina).. a sad čitam i ne vjerujem koliko sam u krivu što djecu vozim na prednjem sjedalu. ranom zorom prebacujem sjedalicu iza sebe..hvala bogu što nas je čuvao, jer mi stvarno klatimo okolo od rođenja samostalno..

----------


## Felix

> bio umoran, plakao je iz petnih žila, i suze su mu išle, ja sam mislila da ću poludjeti od muke - stali smo na prvo moguće mjesto i dala mu cicu; ali opet je nastavio - nije htio biti niti 5 min - tada mi pada na pamet dudica - da ju imamo samo u autu (a možda ne bi niti ona spasila stvar)
> dvojba - dudica ili ne? inače sam protiv njih, ali onakav plač  ....


ne ulazim u auto bez elektricne cetkice za zube   :Grin:   ili bilo kakvog aparatica na baterije koji proizvodi bijeli sum. pokusali smo s dudom, ali nema sanse, ispljune ju van. cetkica ga taman dovoljno smiri dok ne stanemo sa strane. naravno, ona vrijedi samo dok nas je dvoje u autu pa jedan moze drzati cetkicu njemu pokraj uha.
jagora vozim iskljucivo na zadnjem sicu u autosjedalici. rado bih kupila one duple retrovizore, gdje se mogu kupiti?

----------


## Pina

Moje je misljenje, pa sto god drugi rekli, da je to sa sjedalicom iskljucivo na zadnjem sjedalu debilana. Fuckas statistike, ima ih svakakvih. . . sto ako se dogodi da je dijete otraga i bas tada dodje do bocnog sudara i to bas otraga u onu stranu gdje je dijete. . .da li bi se onda tukli po glavi sto nije dijete bilo naprijed? Imala sam bas takav sudar u familiji. Srecom nije tada bilo djece u igri. Mislim, to je ono sto bi bilo kad bi bilo, glupo ali. . . sad su se nasi nasli pametovati. . . . Ako proizvodjaci auta i sjedalice dozvoljavaju onda je na roditelju da odluci gdje ce voziti dijete.
Imamo aute sa air-bagom koji se da iskljuciti, imamo i auto bez air-baga za suvozaca, imam sjedalicu i ja moram camiti doma dok je MM na poslu jer je zakon takav, ili da idem krsiti zakon i riskirati svadju sa murijom ili placanje kazne. Nemam koga zicati da me odveze gdje god da mi se ide i kad se meni ide. Ogledala su mi isto odvracanje paznje jer bi jos vise gledala kaj se zbiva, ja zelim vidjeti dijete i zelim da ona vidi mene i NE ZELIM ju voziti otraga dok sam sama s njom. I ogledala su odvracanje paznje ako ti dijete place, a ti ne mozes stati slijedecih x kilometara, postajes nervozna, buljis stalno u to ogledalo i ne mozes mu pomoci, dijete i dalje sve jace place, a samo pogled na mamu bi ga vjerojatno smiro. . . 
Dok smo svi skupa, apsolutno je sjedalica otraga i ja skupa s njom, ali kad sam sama nisam za to. Smatram da sam dovoljno pametan vozac sa 13 godina vozackog staza i desecima tisuca prijedjenih kilometara i znam kada mogu i smijem gledati gledati, a kada ne.
Ajmo zabraniti suvozacu da otvara usta i prica u voznji jer dekoncentrira vozaca. I svakako treba zabraniti auto radio jer i on dekoncentrira, pogotovo kada je nesto smijesno, nasmijes se i bum eto sudara. Blesave usporedbe ali. . . ljudi kihnu u voznji i slete u jarak. . . znam i za takav slucaj.

----------


## Ancica

> Blesave usporedbe


Bas tako.

----------

